# My dosing schedule....



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've spent the past hour or so trying to come up with a more consistent dosing schedule and have come up with a plan. I was hoping I could get some input as to whether or not this is a good schedule to follow and what changes I can make.

A little information first: 75 gallon tank with small fish load but will increase over next couple of months; 4X54 Tek with Geismann bulbs and photoperiod is from 12pm-8pm with noon burst from 2:30pm-5:30pm; CO2 injected as high as possible without stressing fish; 2 Eheim 2217 filters; and 1 koralia flow. 

Water parameters are: GH - around 1dH; KH - 22-23 dH; pH 7.8 w/o CO2 and around 7.4 or so with CO2; very high phosphate in water already.

I'm also dealing with some algae which its been an ongoing problem for months. I'm not sure what it is but I think its clad and its damn near impossible to kill but that's another problem that will be saved for another day...

Anyways, I've used the ferilator, chuck's calc, rex grigg's site, and a little research to come up with this schedule. Please tell me what you think and if there is anything I should change. I am expecting some plants tomorrow or saturday and would like to make sure these plants have the best situation possible. Thanks!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

KH of 22-23?!  I will assume your kh measurement is correct, if you have any doubts, test it out!

OK, you're going to have to work with that one. One of the first things I would do is determine your individual Ca and Mg levels in your water. If you're on a city system, they should be able to provide you with all the info. If you're on well water, get a Ca test kit for fresh water, and find out. It's a little odd that your kh is that high and your gh is so low. Because high kh is usually a result of a limestone aquifer which will have high Ca readings. Having hard water myself (kh11, gh12 - though that doesn't sound high compared to yours), from personal experience, I add Mg (epsom salts) because most all the gh is from Ca.

As to your schedule, I don't think I would add macros 3x a week. On my tanks, this is what I do: add 1/2tsp Mg, 10-15ppm NO3, 2ppm PO4, and the recommended K after water change. Mid week add half as much NO3 and PO4, no K. I add micros in the days in between.

If your kh measurement is correct, be patient with your plants and tank. Because you will have more issues than most getting that balance started and you will have some problems growing some plants, while others you won't even want to try. Us liquid rock folks have it a little harder. You might want to look through this thread.

HTH.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Nothing to add on the dosing schedule, but I will confirm that water like that exists. My water is just like that except no phosphates. At the AGA convention, I told Cavan and Ghazanfar about my water. They went into a little huddle, and GG came out a few minutes later and said, "We decided that you should move." Thanks, guys! Real helpful. Probably I should move to GWAPA-land because I hear they have magic water there.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Bert for your reponse...all of these values were from the college station water report. I checked again and they reported Ca at 2.96 ppm and Mg at 0.65 ppm. Should I try adding Mg to the water in addition to gh booster? 

Also, I was thinking about the gh booster and how much to add. Since I have been adding gh for a while should I calculate based on the new water rather than the entire amount if water?

I know what you mean Cheryl....but I can't move for at least 2 years and ro/di is too expensive


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I lived in College Station for a couple or so years! (WHOOP!) 

Anyway, I had a 100 gal back then, but it was for Oscars. I did keep some Java Fern and moss and a couple swords and they did fine. Other plants struggled at best, but looking back I think this was more from having extremely low light. The algae I had the most of was GSA on the glass.

I don't have any extra advice as far as dosing, but I think it 's possible to have a relatively clean tank. You might have to work a little harder to beat all the algae, or just accept some tolerance level that doesn't ruin the tank's beauty.

-Dave


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

CherylR said:


> Nothing to add on the dosing schedule, but I will confirm that water like that exists. My water is just like that except no phosphates. At the AGA convention, I told Cavan and Ghazanfar about my water. They went into a little huddle, and GG came out a few minutes later and said, "We decided that you should move." Thanks, guys! Real helpful. Probably I should move to GWAPA-land because I hear they have magic water there.


LOL.  Yeah, it does seem that folks in GWAPA can grow anything.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Carlos1583 said:


> Thanks Bert for your reponse...all of these values were from the college station water report. I checked again and they reported Ca at 2.96 ppm and Mg at 0.65 ppm. Should I try adding Mg to the water in addition to gh booster?
> 
> Also, I was thinking about the gh booster and how much to add. Since I have been adding gh for a while should I calculate based on the new water rather than the entire amount if water?
> 
> I know what you mean Cheryl....but I can't move for at least 2 years and ro/di is too expensive


With those Ca and Mg numbers, I would definitely add the booster. As to how much, can't say - I've never used it.


----------

